# OEM mudflaps on 2013 Eco MT - useful as zits on a bull?



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Folks,
A mechanic friend highly recommend the OEM mudflaps. I was a little underwhelmed by the size, but they do seem to reduce spray on the sides. Do they make a significant difference? I'm really trying to avoid rocks hitting the finish.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They make a significant difference, but they eBay mud flaps are larger and much cheaper. Just something to consider.

I bought the eBay flaps and was happy with them. My car got rear ended and the shop replaced all of them with OEM flaps since one was damaged. The fit and finish between the two is the same. I was underwhelmed with the fit of the OEM flaps to be honest, but they do a good job at reducing over spray. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd have to consider the front flaps a must have if you're in an area where salt is used. Anything that keeps rocks and salt from being pounded into your rocker panels will prolong the life of the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

28K miles with OEM mudflaps on my ECO - definitely worth the cost.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

19.000 with after market , well worth the cost to keep the crud from being tossed all over the doors and such .
Definite useful option .


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Spray the underside with Fluid Film, with special attention paid to the rockers. Drench the underside including inside the rockers, and the rust will be reduced to a crawl. I've done my Cruze before the past two winters. My 64k mile struts treated with FF have less rust than the 4k mile struts I picked up. It won't matter how bad the overspray looks when the salt is unable to chemically react with the metal.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a set of non-OEM flaps on my ECO courtesy of EBAY. The link no longer works but the description is: *FM FOR 09 10 11 CHEVROLET CRUZE BUMPER SIDE FENDER MUD GUARD SPLASH FLAP 4P NEW *

Item number:160919246575. They definitely protect the area behind the wheels from most of the stuff that gets thrown up from the highway. I think they look OK too.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

MUD Flaps Splash Guard Mudguard Fenders FOR 09 10 11 Chevrolet Chevy Cruze 2009 | eBay

These are the ones I bought. They fit and look great and for $20 shipping included, you can't go wrong...


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

How do the OEM or Ebay ones install? Do you have to drill new holes or is there preexisting holes for the flaps? Not too fond of having to drill holes into a brand new car...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> How do the OEM or Ebay ones install? Do you have to drill new holes or is there preexisting holes for the flaps? Not too fond of having to drill holes into a brand new car...


Depends on which ones you get. there was on set where the top holes were aimed at sheet metal instead of where the oem ones went. I went a bout 1000 miles on the overpriced oem ones before I got my 1st rock chip on my back door and on the dog leg above the 3M strip.



Edit you didn't snag the ones off the old eco if you had em then?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> How do the OEM or Ebay ones install? Do you have to drill new holes or is there preexisting holes for the flaps? Not too fond of having to drill holes into a brand new car...


I've had the aftermarket ones sitting in my trunk for a year now for that exact reason. Don't really want to drill holes into the sheet metal and cause premature rusting.

I think if I find some OEM's for cheap I will go that route. It's better than nothing.


----------

